# Photoshop Brushes and Pencil won't work



## iriairi (Dec 14, 2008)

Like the titile says, Photoshop Brushes and Pencil won't work. I have reset all the tools. Using CS3 on Windows. Have it working on my laptop. Any ideas?


----------



## iriairi (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay. It is now working with the pen, but not the mouse. I live with it. Nevermind.


----------



## zigzaggzoom (Jun 22, 2010)

If the brush and the pencil is not working in the software then you should update the interface once and still it is in the not working condition then you can try it in different system also.


----------



## magkelly (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds like your mouse driver went south. If it's working with a digital pen then it's using a different driver than your mouse is. I'd reinstall the mouse driver and go from there. Check your mouse settings too. It could be that the mouse isn't the default device anymore for some reason.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 22, 2010)

What do you mean by "not working"? 

The pressure sensitivity? then your mouse doesn't recognize pressure whereas the pen does

if you mean cs5, the new paint brush tool.
you need to select the correct brush


----------

